# מכנסי דגמ"ח בצבע ירוק זית עם כיסים בצדדים



## cfu507

Hi, could you help me translating this sentence? I can't find the English word for dagmach, and by the way, what the acronym means in Hebrew?

Please write me the whole sentence. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mjolnir

I think it's cargo pants.
Olive green cargo pants with side pockets.
דגמ"ח - דגם חדש.​


----------



## Mjolnir

Another name is "combat trousers".


----------



## Ali Smith

What's the point of adding tseva' before the name of a color? Why not just say מכנסי דגמ"ח ירוק זית עם כיסים בצדדים?

And if someone insists on using it, will it be in the construct state? I mean, how will it be pronounced?


----------



## Drink

If the color were just regular "green", then if you omit בצבע, you'd have to say ירוקים, because מכנסיים is masculine plural. But that's impossible with "olive green", because ירוק זית is not really adjective. So you have to say בצבע ירוק זית. Even with just plain "green", it's clearer to say בצבע ירוק.


----------



## elroy

Drink said:


> Even with just plain "green", it's clearer to say בצבע ירוק.


 How so? 


Ali Smith said:


> will it be in the construct state?


 No.  It’s a noun + adjective construction. 


Ali Smith said:


> how will it be pronounced?


 No change in pronunciation.


----------



## Drink

elroy said:


> How so?



It's a good question. I don't know exactly why, but I just strongly feel that that's the case.



elroy said:


> No.  It’s a noun + adjective construction.



I think he might have been asking about the word ירוק in "ירוק זית". I'm actually not sure about the answer, which is why I didn't address this myself. I think whether ירוק is a construct depends on how you interpret it.

Regardless, in the colloquial pronunciation no one would think to pronounce it as "yerok".


----------



## elroy

Drink said:


> I think he might have been asking about the word ירוק in "ירוק זית"


 I think this one is clearly a construct state.  I don’t see how else it could be analyzed.


----------



## Abaye

The Academia recommends:
שמות צבעים המורכבים משם צבע ומשם המאפיין את הצבע יבואו בדרך של שם ותוארו, כגון יָרֹק־הֲדַסִּי (ולא יָרֹק־הֲדַס), אָפֹר־פְּלָדִי (ולא אָפֹר־פְּלָדָה). 

In practice we say it like אדום אדמה, ירוק זית, etc., not a construct state (think of it as "אדום כמו אדמה"), and often add the word צבע in front, idiomatically or for whatever reason.


----------



## elroy

Abaye said:


> In practice we say it like אדום אדמה, ירוק זית, etc., not a construct state (think of it as "אדום כמו אדמה")


 Why do you say this is not a construct state?  For me your rewrite is not incompatible with a construct state.  

Although.... I guess the feminine would be ירוקה זית, and not ירוקת זית — which would definitively refute the construct state analysis!


----------



## Abaye

Feminine form is seldom used, maybe because צבע lurks there, explicit or implicit. חולצה ירוק-זית or חולצה בצבע ירוק-זית sound good, חולצה ירוקה-זית is not natural, neither is חולצות ירוקות-מטע-זיתים (kidding, no offence).


----------



## elroy

Ah, so the jury’s still out as to whether it’s a construct state!

Also, any thoughts on this? 


Drink said:


> Even with just plain "green", it's clearer to say בצבע ירוק.


----------

